# Klassendiagramm: Kann Attribut eine Liste enthalten?



## tom2tom4u (27. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

Ich modelliere den Depotbereich einer Bank u.a. mit den Klassen Depot und Depotposition. Diese sind durch eine 1:n komposition verbunden, d.h. ein Depot kann mehrere Wertpapierpositionen beinhalten. Nun würde ich in der Klasse Depot gerne ein Attribut einfügen, welches eine Liste aller Wertpapierkennnummern enthält. Die Operation wäre ja so was wie "WKNListeErstellen", aber wie lautet das dazu passende Attribut und Attributtyp.
Geht das überhaupt?
Ziel des Ganzen ist, dass mein Depotverwaltungssystem (nachdem eine Kauforder ausgeführt wurde) das Depot anfragt, ob eine bestimmte WKN schon existiert (das heißt es müssten nur die Stückzahlen der Depotposition erhöht werden)und falls dies nicht der fall ist es veranlasst eine neue Depotposition zu erstellen.

Hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und wisse vielleicht eine Antwort!

Danke schon mal

euer tom


----------



## Bastie (30. Jan 2004)

Ist deine WKN nicht bereits ein Attribut deiner Depotposition?


----------

